# je suis un/une X qui + accord du verbe (1re / 3e personne)



## salim_milas

Bonjour:

Est-il correct de dire:
"Je suis un homme qui *ai* à ma charge ma famille et..."

Comme:
"C'est moi qui lui *ai* dit cela"

Ou il faut dire:
"Je suis un homme qui *a* à ma charge ma famille et..."

Ou les deux formes sont justes?


----------



## Andrejj

Bonjour, 

A mon avis, il faut accorder (c'est moi qui ai / c'est moi qui suis). Au minimum, j'ai vu ça dans les oeuvres littéraires et dans la presse ; entendu ça pendant mes séjours en France de la part des gens sensibles à la langue. 

En tout cas, la langue française n'est pas ma langue natale, donc on attend l'opinion des autres.


----------



## Michelvar

Je ne connais pas les règles, s'il y en a, à ma grande honte. Mais j'emploie ceci : 

Je suis un homme qui a à ma charge ma famille
Ma famille, je l'ai à ma charge
Je suis le seul homme qui ait à sa charge sa famille

Il serait plus élégant de dire : 
Je suis un homme qui a sa famille à charge et...   ("à charge" veut dire " à ma charge, a sa charge, ...)

Mais surtout, au delà de la question de grammaire, j'éviterais absolument cette construction, si lourde. Si on le peut, il faut essayer de bannir "que, qui". 

Préférer : J'ai ma famille à charge, et.....

S'il s'agit d'insister, on peut dire : j'ai toujours ma famille à charge, j'ai encore ma famille à charge


----------



## Aoyama

Je suis un homme qui a à ma charge ma famille 
non, tu réponds toi-même en disant que tu préfèrerais :
Je suis un homme qui a sa famille à charge (ou encore, mais moins bien : Je suis un homme qui a à sa charge sa famille) ...
Quant à "J'ai ma famille à charge", je dirais plutôt : J'ai _une_ famille à charge ("une" signifiant dans le langage courant _la sienne _).


----------



## Michelvar

Aoyama said:


> Je suis un homme qui a à ma charge ma famille
> non, tu réponds toi-même en disant que tu préfèrerais



Oui, je réponds d'abord sur la justesse grammaticale, car "Je suis un homme qui a à ma charge ma famille" est correct, puis je réponds sur le style.

J'ai une famille à charge est excellent, en effet.


----------



## Aoyama

> Je suis un homme *qui a à ma* charge *ma* famille" est correct


non, justement, encore une fois, ce n'est pas correct, à moins de parler de la famille d'une tierce personne ...


----------



## salim_milas

Merci pour tous!
Je pense, vu l'incertitude et grâce à vos remarques, que: "Je suis un homme *ayant* *à* (ma) charge ma famille..." est unanime.


----------



## Mout

[…]
_Je suis un homme qui a à sa charge sa famille_ : ici, *qui* reprend *un homme* donc troisième du singulier, donc SA famille.


----------



## Aoyama

Mout a bien résumé la chose.
De même : "Je suis un homme *ayant* *à* *sa* charge *sa* famille".


----------



## nicko

Je confirme les deux précédents messages.
[…]
Pour le reste, on dira "je suis un homme qui a sa famille à sa charge" ("je suis un homme qui a à sa charge sa famille" me semble moins "joli" à l'oreille, mais c'est grammaticalement correct) et "je suis un homme ayant à sa charge sa famille".


----------



## limettier

Bonjour,
Quel accord devons-nous faire dans cette phrase? "Je suis un étudiant chilien qui voudrait / voudrais faire un séjour à votre université".
Merci de votre aide


----------



## dgsavoie

"Je suis un étudiant chilien qui voudrait faire..." ou "je suis un étudiant chilien et je voudrais faire..."


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux accords sont en fait possibles dans ce cas : avec l'attribut ou avec le sujet.

_Je suis *un étudiant chilien* qui voudrai*t* faire…
*Je* suis un étudiant chilien qui voudrai*s* faire…_


----------



## lesaucisson

Bonjour,

Je suis une infirmière qui avait obtenu le grade de blabla en 1983.
Je suis une infirmière qui avais obtenu le grade de blabla en 1983.

Laquelle est juste ? merci


----------



## IsabelledeGuinzan

La règle dit qu’il y a accord avec l’attribut antécédent de « qui » lorsqu’il est précédé de l’article défini ou de l’adjectif démonstratif :

Je suis l’infirmière qui avait obtenu le grade de blabla en 1983.
Je suis cette infirmière qui avait obtenu le grade de blabla en 1983.
Lorsque l’antécédent de qui est un attribut précédé d’un article indéfini comme dans votre exemple, l’usage est flottant et il semblerait que les deux accords soient admis !


----------



## Maître Capello

En fait, les deux accords sont possibles dans ce cas : l'accord grammatical strict avec l'antécédent apparent (_infirmière_) ou l'accord sylleptique avec l'antécédent réel (_je_).

_Je suis une infirmière qui avai*t* obtenu…_ 
_Je suis une infirmière qui avai*s* obtenu…_


----------



## danielc

Maître Capello said:


> _Je suis une infirmière qui avai*t* obtenu…_
> _Je suis une infirmière qui avai*s* obtenu…_



Feriez-vous la liaison avec ces deux auxiliaires différents et le participe passé, pour souligner le choix de la personne grammaticale?


----------

